# Star Wars



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes I am a big fat nerd! But Last Jedi is here!! Yay!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never watched any Star Wars movies. I prefer Star Trek. I've watched them all at least twice or more, including on TV. But not the new one that's currently running on TV.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

WM,did you go see it this past weekend?I saw the first one when it came out but that's it.Like Dawg,I'm a Star Trek fan but only the original.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

No! My oldest bailed on me! Going Saturday. I grew up watching Captain Kirk, Spock and McCoy! I don’t watch any of the new Star Trek. My youngest will watch The Voyage Home with me


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yall didnt watch Star Trek the Next Generation on TV? You dont know what you missed! Especially the Federations battles with the Borg!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Was that the one that has Q? I did watch some of the earlier ones.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep. Q was the one who started all the turmoil with the Borg. Voyager put up good battles against them as well. Loved it!


----------

